# Jim King Seminar Aug 2nd & 3rd



## Brian King (Jul 30, 2003)

Jim King will be teaching a seminar Aug 2nd and 3rd for info go to this thread in the organizations and events section.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=140502#post140502

I have nothing to do with this seminar but after meeting Jim King in Toronto while training and then having him out here (Seattle) for a seminar I feel very strongly that he is a Systema resource that needs to be shared and experienced. To Mark and Dean good luck with the seminar (I have heard many good things about Deans seminars) and let us know how it goes. See ya in Vegas

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian
Bear Creek Systema Study Circle


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh this one will rock. Plus Sonny is teaching Friday night and assisting Jim all weekend. One of our fellow students, big Craig (6'8" 380lbs), is staying over Friday and Saturday night to drink with Sonny. This alone will be worth the price of the seminar just to see these characters in action. It kills me that I won't be able to make it. The first seminar I will miss in over 6 1/2 years. 

mark


----------



## Arthur (Aug 1, 2003)

Tell Dean to get the handi-cam going... I MUST see Sonny and Craig drinking!!!!

Tell Craig... Arthur said... maybe next time he'll be man enough to drink with "T-bone";-)

Say hi to everyone down there actually.

Arthur


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Aug 4, 2003)

Well- we did some  drinking too...
Seminar was exceptional. Jims skill and amount of knowledge coupled with great group of people in attendance made it one of the best seminars I have attended. 
And Craig is down to 375lbs.- so no problem there...:drinkbeer


----------

